# Ich brauch einen Drucker, mit dem ich auch noch in 4 Jahren zufrieden sein kann.



## Jolly91 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

jaja, 4 Jahre in Hardware sind eine ganze Galaxy 

eine Investition soll getätigt werden, ca. 120€ bis 250€. 


Der Drucker soll folgendes haben:

- Kopieren, Faxen, Scannen, Drucken, wobei Faxen nicht so dringend ist.

- WLAN, oder LAN

- schnell und ruhig

- nicht so Farblastig wie mein Epson Stylus DX4050.


Ich habe schon über diesen hier nachgedacht:

Epson Stylus PX830FWD Multifunktionsgerät  (WiFi, Ethernet, Drucker, Scanner, Kopierer, Fax, Duplex) schwarz - 200€, statt 280€

Aber ein bisschen teuer, würde mir jedoch 80€ ersparen.

Wobei ich mit Epson eine ungute Erfahrung machte, diese Marke jedoch von anderen sehr gelobt wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Januar 2012)

Kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber vielleicht ist der gestrige Artikel etwas hilfreich für dich (Kommentare) : Das ewige Druckerleiden - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne - praktikum


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

Was soll den "farblastig" bedeuten? Und wieviel druckst Du im Monat ca ? Viel Farbe, oder ginge es auch ganz ohne Farbe?


Und mit dem "80 Euro Ersparnis" musst Du sehr vorsichtig sein, denn die UVPs sind oft eh Schall und Rauch oder auch veraltet. Der Preis von ca 200€ für das Modell ist normal und kein amazon-Sonderpreis. Und je nach dem, wieviel Du druckst, muss man sowieso ein intensives Auge auf die Patronenpreise werfen...  nachher wird der sonst nach nem Jahr teurer als ein anderer Drucker, der 250€ kostet, aber billiger druckt.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Januar 2012)

> Und mit dem "80 Euro Ersparnis" musst Du sehr vorsichtig sein, denn die UVPs sind oft eh Schall und Rauch oder auch veraltet. Der Preis von ca 200€ für das Modell ist normal und kein amazon-Sonderpreis. Und je nach dem, wieviel Du druckst, muss man sowieso ein intensives Auge auf die Patronenpreise werfen... nachher wird der sonst nach nem Jahr teurer als ein anderer Drucker, der 250€ kostet, aber billiger druckt.



Ich sehe es bei meinem Epson Stylus DX4050, der frisst die Farben förmlich, und die sind gar nicht mal so billig.


Naja, ich drucke eigentlich eher seltener, aber vorallem vom März bis Oktober kann der alle paar Wochen, wenn eine neue Liste kommt, auch mal 50 Seiten auf einmal drucken, und dass kann dann schonmal dauern. 

Bilder werden damit auch gedruckt, Fotopapier ist noch genügend vorhanden. Daher sollte er das auch gut können.

Das wichtigste ist aber er sollte entweder WLAN oder LAN haben, es gibt eben noch einen Rechner hier im Haus. Und wen mal jemand einen Laptop kauft, hätte Wlan seine vorteile, wobei eh alles am Router via Switch zusammenläuft.

Werd mal den Artikel durchlesen.


Hab den gerade endeckt, aber die Tintenpatronen kosten halt auch etwas mehr 

HP Officejet 6500A Plus Wireless Multifunktionsgerät (Scanner, Kopierer, Drucker und Fax)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

Bei den Patronen musst Du immer die Seitenzahl beachten. Es gibt Drucker mit Original-Patronen für 12€, die aber nur 1/3 von dem schaffen, was andere Org-Patronen für 24€ schaffen  


Wenn Du gar nicht so oft druckst, reicht sicher auch ein Modell um die 100€. Die drucken schon so gut wie früher reine Drucker (ohne Scan usw. ) für 150€    zB guck mal der hier: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b003xikg96  hat auch WLAN und ist mit bis zu 35S/Min auch sehr schnell. 

Oder noch ein Brother: BROTHER MFC-5895CW MFP A4/A3 color inkjet 35ppm print: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Und noch ein HP HP Photosmart Premium C310a Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der ist nen Tick langsamer


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Januar 2012)

Wobei man mit dem 2ten Brother auch Faxen könnte.

Der erste sieht ja mal verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Januar 2012)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich doch einen LAN Anschluss brauche, weil ich ja nur nen Router habe, mit einem WLAN - Empfänger.

Da sieht der BROTHER MFC-5895CW MFP A4/A3 gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Versteh ich nicht - wieso brauchst Du einen mit LAN, wenn Du WLAN nutzen kannst? ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Januar 2012)

Weil ich eben vom PC aus keine möglichkeit habe, auf den Drucker zuzugreifen, da kein WLAN vorhanden. Mit dem Drucker könnte ich mich mit dem Router verbinden, aber nicht andersrum, oder irre ich jetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Innerhalb des Netzwerkes ist jedes Gerät, egal ob es per Kabel oder WLAN mit dem Router verbunden ist, erreichbar. Dafür ist der Router ja da: die PCs oder anderen Geräte, die im Netzwerk angemeldet sind, sollen untereinander kommunizieren können. Das wäre sonst ja auch recht witzlos, wenn ALLE Geräte im Netzwerk nur *entweder* WLAN *oder* Kabel haben dürfen - denk mal an größere Netztwerke mit Dutzenden oder noch mehr PCs 

Oder ist Dein PC gar nicht mit dme Router verbunden? ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (31. Januar 2012)

Mir scheint jetzt ich hab nen kleinen Denkfehler.

Möglich oder nicht, dass man aufs WLAN vom Router zugreifen kann ist mir schon bewusst, von Außen, mit Wlan vom PC/Notebook/Smartphone/etc.., und dann halt weiter geht, Datentausch, etc..., aber ob es auch möglich ist, vom PC zum Router und dann einen Befehl via WLAN des Router´s zum WLAN des Drucker zu senden?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

Du sendest den Befehl ja nur ÜBER den Router, nicht AN den Router. Der Router verteilt den Befehl wie zB "kopiere Datei" oder "drucke folgendes" usw. einfach an das Gerät mit der IP weiter, an die der PC den Befehl senden will. Am PC siehst Du nur halt nicht die IP, sondern zB "Notebook Papa" oder "Brother Netzwerkdrucker" usw. 

Ob das Gerät den Befehlt versteht, ist nicht Sache des Routers - aber damit der Drucker die Befehle dann per Netzwerk versteht, gibt es ja die Treibersoftware für den Drucker, die Du natürlich auf dem PC auch installieren musst.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Februar 2012)

Ergibt schon Sinn.


----------

